
Zero Downtime Just Isn't Worth It - MicahWedemeyer
http://blog.wrenchmode.com/maintenance-mode-vs-zero-downtime-column-rename/
======
ryanfelton
Since most of my maintenance is off peak hours, this makes total sense!
Spending only 45 minutes of development instead of 6 hours with the trade off
of 10 minutes downtime during off peak hours makes total sense. Thanks for the
post with a relevant example.

------
crypto3
This is something I've discussed with my teams on a few occasions. Performing
updates to applications usually ends up consisting of a hacky "down for
maintenance, back in 10..." page put up by hand.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
It's because nobody really thinks about it until the last minute. That's kind
of as it should be, since there are usually more important things to worry
about. I think the "back in a jiffy" pages are fine, but if you want something
a little friendlier, that's where Wrenchmode fits in.

------
noltedesign
Seems like every app I use has had downtime, heck, even Pivotal Tracker had
some last week, so why is it something people disregard / ignore as a topic?

~~~
prxi
It really is a case where a little preparation can save you a lot of heartache
when there's a problem or a big change to make.

